# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Hoi allemaal

## kaatje76

hoi allemaal

ik ben hier nieuw, ben een getrouwde vrouw van 33 jaar en heb 3 kindjes.
ik ben chronisch depressief en heb ook borderline.

zit al een tijdje opgenomen in een instelling maar ga wel elke donderdag naar huis tot zondag.

ik hoop snel weer thuis te kunnen wonen bij mijn man.
mijn kinderen zitten in een pleeggezin maar ik heb een goed contact met hun en ze komen dit weekend naar huis.

ik heb me hier aangemeld gewoon voor herkenning en om mijn verhaal kwijt te kunnen.

ik ga even verder kijken op het forum.

groetjesss

----------


## Ronald68

Welkom Kaatje,

Kijk rustig even rond. 

Groetjes Ronald

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Kaatje,

Leuk dat je je hebt aangemeld en je verhaal met ons deelt  :Smile: 
Goed van je dat je hulp hebt aanvaard en fijn dat je goed contact houdt met je man en kinderen!
Mocht je iets willen weten of ergens specifiek naar op zoek zijn dan kun je het altijd vragen hoor!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

